# Tear stains?



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't know if many people have this problem but my puppy has a black and white coat and her face is mostly white and she has tear stains. They've gotten better since I got her but they're still there and I want to get rid of them. I have shampoo to make white dog's coats whiter, but when she got her bath I just rinsed her face I didn't want to get soap in her eyes. I have heard good and bad things about "Angel Eyes" that the pet stores sell, wondering if anyone has tried it. I wipe under her eyes with a washcloth and warm water every other day or so and that doesn't seem to do much. She's also got some faint staining around her mouth but it's much less noticeable then the stains under her eyes.

Here's a pic that shows the stains really well:


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I THINK there is a thread on here about a dog having year stains and how to clear them up. You might try searching for it at the top in the search bar 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I will do that thank you


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

They make wipes to clear this up. I get doc fosters mag and they have tear stain products.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

You can also add a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar (WTM) to kibbles to help prevent the leaky eyes all together. Won't stop existing stains but helps prevent new ones.

http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/acvfordogs.html

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

And she would eat it like that? It is a small amount so do they just not really taste it?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

My dogs don't seem to care about the taste. It's worth a try


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh yeah I'm definitely giving it a try just never heard of it before, lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My pup is fine except when I have a heavy hand. Then I can tell he is my happy. Goes from 10 seconds to eat to 20 seconds lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol! I have noticed Xena is all about food. Which is really nice for training my GSD is EXTREMELY picky, so it's a nice change!


----------

